
4 Founders in 3 Continents Who Never Met: Lessons in Building a Co-Founding Team - prateeks
https://medium.com/@cherianthomas/4-founders-in-3-continents-who-never-met-lessons-in-building-a-co-founding-team-5a4509d62575#.ocoepi1ef
======
banoop
Well written story. Very basic thing for successful startup is getting the
right cofounders.

------
rpooranprasad
inspiring story :) world is getting smaller day by day

